# Power Query File Suddenly Exploded to very large file size...why?



## Bill_Kro (Aug 10, 2019)

I’ve been using Power Query (2013) to import several Csv files, process them, run a couple of merges and dump the final tables in worksheets in excel

None of the files are very large (less than 200 rows). I’m using staging queries to pull in the data and then separate loading queries to output the results after merging and appending. 

I’ve been saving different versions as I’ve been progressing. I just noticed that the file size has exploded from under 1mb to suddenly 44mb. 

Any my idea why? What info is needed to diagnose? 

Thanks


----------



## Bill_Kro (Aug 11, 2019)

Problem seems to be solved.

I think the file must have been corrupted.

I solved the problem
1. Created a new file
2. Copied all the queries from the old file
3. Pasted the queries into the new file

File size is now back down below 1MB

I had to reformat the output tables in the new file, but not a big deal


----------

